# Drug Induced DP/DR..Did anyone ever recover?



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

I think my DP/DR was induced by drugs (ecstasy & weed) but im not sure. I used to get episodes of DP/DR after smoking marijuana till one day i got a panic attack (heart race) and ended up in the emergency room and thats when the DP/DR never went away. I was scared sh**less in the ambulance that i was about to die and i think that fear kind of made me stuck in this feeling of unreality. So i don't know if i should blame it on the fear of dying or on the drugs that i did. I have been having constant DR/DP for 3 years now and i read about people having this unreality feeling for years (drug induced sufferers. I just want to get better. I'm tired of all this. and the fact that i dont see any hope at the end of the tunnel makes it all worse.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am about 98% better (so close to full recovery). I've only had DP/DR for 4 months though. The first 2.5 months it was horrible, but since then I've started exercising, vitamins, and just being really busy in general (work, hanging out with friends, traveling). I have been getting progressively better every day since I've started making myself really busy. I now only have DP/DR if I am alone for long periods of times and I can usually talk myself out of it. I think the moment you stop focusing on your DP/DR (I know it seems impossible) is when you will start to get better, and I think all the things I'm doing help. I also exercise outside in the sun with my shirt off (which I think helps).  But there is hope, and I know there are a lot of others on here who have recovered. Also, apparently it's easier to recover from drug induced DP than non drug induced according to one study.

Vitamins I'm on:

Magnesium
B12
Fish Oil


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Don't worry, I know you will get better. I first got DP/DR last summer from a combination of klonopin withdrawal and a weed induced panic attack. I quit klonopin cold turkey and didn't know you weren't supposed to smoke weed during klonopin withdrawal. Needless to say as soon as the herb started kicking in I experienced hard feelings of dissociation and then my first panic attack. I never called the hospital though, I just rode it out and kept telling myself "all I did was smoke weed, no one's ever died from weed" while my heart felt like it was trying to jump out of my chest. After that day I was full blown DP'd/DR'd. As crazy as this sounds, I just kept telling my self the DP/DR was from klonopin withdrawal and that it will go away soon. I really hated walking the streets feeling like I was in a dream world, so I decided to start running 4 days a week, increased my fish oil intake (2g/day) and drank apple cider vinegar every morning to detox. With in two weeks I felt normal again and the DP/DR literally just went away. I could even smoke again with no problems. Ofcourse my DP came back this year because I was too stupid to remember that weed is not good during times on INTENSE anxiety/racing thoughts because that will EASILY put you back into DP/DR if you've ever had it before.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

18 years from bad acid. I've had a few good years though, having a rough time again.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive had it for about 3 months i got smoked a ton of pot for about 2 years with no trouble, i would get anxiety at times and i would kin d of always panic when on weed for a short amount of time. Then one day i smoked way to much at once and then it left me like this i have to say that i am recovering somewhat. It was hard for me to do shit at all,like literally i sat in my house and didnt do shit at all not one thing. And now i hang with friends, go places and do things i like to do so im normall on that sense of things but the feelings are still there and the feeling like i aint myself is still there. But its for sure getting better really slowly, ive been slacking a shitload tho, i skip days on taking my supplements i eat terrible again and thats whats making me feel like shit again. jUST KEEP IN YOUR HEAD THAT YOULL over it and plus if you didnt do anything that wild of a drug then it shouldnt be much of a problem too get over it just takes time and lots of it


----------



## samantha (Jun 11, 2005)

I am not sure if drugs are a symptom or a cause. I know I have or do suffer from various addictions; alcohol, drugs, sex and somehow these bring relief.


----------

